# Help this newbie with her rescued Schwinn!



## ash1976 (Aug 6, 2010)

I pulled this Schwinn out of the back of an old shed a few weeks ago.  Any information you darlings can give me about it would be really appreciated.  Is it a Corvette?  Obviously, the chain-guard is missing, and the paint is not original (I think it was red).  I'm assuming the ape-hanger handlebars, though they are Schwinn brand, are a 60s add-on.  What else?

Serial number is on the left rear dropout, #P10954, so it's either a '54 or a '56, right?  Is there a way for me to know which?

Rear Coaster Brake Hub is an F&S J KOMET SUPER 161 36

Wheels are 26".  Right now, the front tire is 1 3/4", and the back tire is 2.125"

Is it worth my time to try to bring this bike back to original condition, or should I just rat-rod the crap outta it?

I'm just starting to learn about all this (I haven't owned a bike since I graduated high school years ago), so I would appreciate as much info as possible.  Let me know if you need better or different photos.  

Thanks guys.  You are ROCK.


----------



## ash1976 (Aug 6, 2010)

*originally a 3-speed?*

I have been examining the bike more closely, and am convinced that it was originally a multi-speed which was converted to a coaster-brake when the ape-hangers were added.  

whaddyathink?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm thinking rat rod the crap out of it! It won't cost much and the bike will be way more fun to ride.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps rather than original condition you could try originally equipped.  Three speed Corvettes ride pretty sweet.  The Crusty Cruiser look is in!!    All that would take is a rear wheel with a Sturmey Archer 3spd and some handlebars someone here might even have those two items still attached to each other

Would the black paint come off at all?

IDK


----------



## ash1976 (Aug 7, 2010)

oh, yeah, that black paint will come off.  i have access to an auto-body training facility with sandblasters, etc.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 7, 2010)

looks like a Schwinn Tiger. I have all the Schwinn catalogs posted on my forum.


----------



## ash1976 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, Scott!  2 classic bike forum registrations in 2 days!  I better be careful; I think I may have the bug....


Could you tell me, what features stand out as decidedly Tiger?  


I'm on my way to browse your catalogs now.   Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 7, 2010)

well, I looked through the catalogs and am inclined to revise to saying Corvette due to the chrome fenders.
just looks kinda like mine did. Tigers were front rack only that I know of.


----------



## ash1976 (Aug 7, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> well, I looked through the catalogs and am inclined to revise to saying Corvette due to the chrome fenders.




good call.  i just went outside to do a double-take.  those babies are stainless steel.  not chrome-plated.  but then i looked up the catalog for the schwinn corvette, and it says  stainless steel fenders.

nice tiger, btw.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 7, 2010)

The stainless fenders are definitely a Corvette thing. I agree with it being a possible 3 speed because of the shape of the rear fender brace on the frame. I can already see that the whole rear wheel is not Schwinn. Yes, the handlebars are definitely add ons. There are different ways to remove that top layer of black paint without further damaging the red paint underneath. Some people use easy off to remove non factory paint. I have seen some incredible result. Some use thinners too.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 7, 2010)

Whatever you do, ride it and enjoy it!! I would make it original, gotta sweet spot for Corvettes!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 8, 2010)

Jaguars and Typhoons also rocked the stainless fenders. Here is my jag b4 I found a front rack for it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 8, 2010)

I believe they used the stainless fenders until 60-2 or so. Junior models like the Skipper had regular chrome, and when they went to the narrower fenders around 63 they were all chrome. Also I've seen several coaster brake 'vettes and others with the 3 speed frnder bridge and fork with the brake hole in it. They weren't too picky about it at the factory! Also men's bikes with the cable clip on the chainguard used mainly on ladies' 3 speeders.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah I don't know why they ran the cable that way on my bike.  It is run throught the tank now.  I should get that thing out of the storage unit and ride it this summer.


----------

